# Inconsistent Pressure Throughout Zone



## 12Saturdays (May 13, 2018)

In my nine zone setup, I have one zone that is really giving me problems with inconsistent water pressure throughout the heads. The two heads at opposite ends are behaving like normal (water spray of 25-30 feet). However, the two heads in the middle have very little pressure - one has just enough to pop up the sprinkler and spray water about 10 feet, the other head doesn't even have enough pressure to pop up the sprinkler at all. I purposed plugged the last end as it was in a bad corner.

I've put in new sprinkler heads (Toro T5s) but this hasn't fixed the issue at all. Any advice on what to try to the sprinklers with low pressure working again?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

If you have funny pipe or some type of extension on your sprinklers have you tried blowing out/checking/changing those?


----------



## 12Saturdays (May 13, 2018)

Yes, when I was changing each sprinkler head I would 1) take off the old head 2) turn on the zone to make sure water was coming through the line and out the connector, then 3) put on the new head.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is very odd. Are you sure the pipe layout matches the drawing? The middle heads should have more flow than the edges.

Try to swapping heads from the middle with the end ones to see if the problem moves.


----------



## 12Saturdays (May 13, 2018)

Definitely not sure the layout matches the pipe itself, unfortunately, this system was put in before we owned the house. I always figured that head on the far right was closest to the valve (given that it was the most pressure), so agreed, it's odd that the layout shows otherwise.

I will try swapping the heads to see what happens


----------



## SupereeDuperee (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi,
Have you found solution? I have similar problem. I Will appreciate if you share your findings . Thank you.


----------



## 12Saturdays (May 13, 2018)

Unfortunately, nothing as of yet.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Were you getting plenty of water when you took off the heads?


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Get smaller flow nozzles for the heads. This will increase overall pressure in the line. You just water longer as less water is emitted from the heads. Looking at your layout I would say the feed for the line is likely in the center as a T setup. Could be a leak or leaky clamp. Usually in a T setup the highest pressure is on the ends


----------

